# My easy solution to No More Clogged Spray Paint Rattle Cans



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

My easy solution to No More Clogged Spray Paint Rattle Cans


----------



## kiwi2 (Mar 29, 2021)

What a good idea.
Alan C.


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

kiwi2 said:


> What a good idea.
> Alan C.



Thanks Alan hope it helps folks out. I had to throw out so many rattle cans over the years because of clogged jets and no propellent left inside.


----------



## aRM (Mar 29, 2021)

What a Great simple  practical Solution.
Thanks  a  Zillion  for  showing  and  Sharing
ATB
TC
aRM


----------



## sniffipn (Mar 29, 2021)

JimDobson said:


> Thanks Alan hope it helps folks out. I had to throw out so many rattle cans over the years because of clogged jets and no propellent left inside.


solvent to suit the paint. some may need 'cellulose thinners' or xylene, for example. my preferred option has been a little solvent in a small jar, to clean nozzle.


----------



## Steamchick (Mar 29, 2021)

Been there done it, but you still need to flush excess paint from the can  valve other wise you end up with cans half full and it won't  come out unless to drill the nozzle! DON'T DO IT! You will paint the ceiling, your hair, face, etc. And the drilling machine. It doesn't   stop! Just one big whoosh!
Of course, this is only in my imagination, but I have tins that have blocked valves through lack of cleaning, not lack of propellent.
Cheers,
K2


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 29, 2021)

I remove all the nozzles from all the cans and keep them in a sealed bottle full of acetone.   hen needed I fish out the cap that fit the can (they are all different) and go spraying.  When done the cap goes back in the bottle.

I found that the tiny hole in the cap is the clogging problem. the tube and paint path to the cap is large enough that does not clog.


----------



## Stone (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the video. Great idea!


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

aRM said:


> What a Great simple  practical Solution.
> Thanks  a  Zillion  for  showing  and  Sharing
> ATB
> TC
> aRM


Thanks aRM


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> *Been there done it, but you still need to flush excess paint from the can  valve *other wise you end up with cans half full and it won't  come out unless to drill the nozzle! DON'T DO IT! You will paint the ceiling, your hair, face, etc. And the drilling machine. It doesn't   stop! Just one big whoosh!
> Of course, this is only in my imagination, but I have tins that have blocked valves through lack of cleaning, not lack of propellent.
> Cheers,
> K2



No you haven't because the valve doesn't get clogged.


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

tornitore45 said:


> I remove all the nozzles from all the cans and keep them in a sealed bottle full of acetone.   hen needed I fish out the cap that fit the can (they are all different) and go spraying.  When done the cap goes back in the bottle.
> 
> I found that the tiny hole in the cap is the clogging problem. the tube and paint path to the cap is large enough that does not clog.



That would work, my idea works well for me because I have so many different cans with so many different spray caps and leaving them loose in the lid means I easily get the right spray cap for the right can and you're right (unlike what steamchook said) the cans nozzles don't get clogged.


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 29, 2021)

Stone said:


> Thanks for the video. Great idea!



Try it out, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## aarggh (Mar 30, 2021)

I too usually find it's the cap that clogs, I keep a thin stiff bit of brass wire that I just poke through and it cleans it every time.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm simply and turn the can upside down and  squirt the unused  paint out of the nozzle and tube


----------



## almega (Mar 30, 2021)

goldstar31 said:


> I'm simply and turn the can upside down and squirt the unused paint out of the nozzle and tube


This works in many cases except that now there are offerings where the can is designed to allow paint to come out when the can is upside down and thus this method of clearing doesn't work. Also as the original poster noted, when spraying small parts and then clearing upside down, he runs out of propellant before the paint is consumed. I am in the school of giving the nozzle a quick rinse in the appropriate solvent before returning the can to the shelf, which I have been doing for many years. I have not found the need to blow it out as the OP does.


----------



## Steamchick (Mar 30, 2021)

While I have cleaned nozzles many ways, using solvent on the bench does save the propellent in the can for spraying.
But old tins - even with propellent remaining can clog - I have 2 in the garage - and pressing the stem gets nothing out. But the cans are still pressurised (the sides still feel like new, I cannot dent them with my hands the way I check for empty cans.).
K2


----------



## olympic (Mar 30, 2021)

I just stick a piece of music wire in the little hole. Works fine.

That being said, I think I'll now try storing all of the nozzles in a little jar of thinner; I still have dozens of baby-food jars left from when my son was little-- in 1976.


----------



## Rocket Man (Mar 30, 2021)

I have used several different solvents to clean out the spray nozzle caps with the air compressor like the video shows it works good. 

I have a problem with the can valve getting clogged up.  After the can sets on the shelf for a year it needs to be warmed up to room temperature then shake the can for 5 minutes.  If paint is cold 30°F blobs of paint in the can will not dissolve into liquid.  If a paint blob gets in the can value it is plugger up for good.  I have tried to blow compress air into paint can but it never unclogged the valve. 

I had an idea to build a paint can rotator to store paint cans in.  The 3 RPM motor from a microwave oven works ok for a few cans rotating for a whole year until I need to use one.


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 30, 2021)

olympic said:


> I just stick a piece of music wire in the little hole. Works fine.
> 
> That being said, I think I'll now try storing all of the nozzles in a little jar of thinner; *I still have dozens of baby-food jars left from when my son was little-- in 1976*.



LOL you never know when things will come in handy, that's why its good to never throw anything away


----------



## terryd (Mar 31, 2021)

almega said:


> This works in many cases except that now there are offerings where the can is designed to allow paint to come out when the can is upside down and thus this method of clearing doesn't work. Also as the original poster noted, when spraying small parts and then clearing upside down, he runs out of propellant before the paint is consumed. I am in the school of giving the nozzle a quick rinse in the appropriate solvent before returning the can to the shelf, which I have been doing for many years. I have not found the need to blow it out as the OP does.



I'm with Norman,  I've been using these cans getting on for 60 years (not the same can though) and never have a clogged nozzle.  If I have a lot of small components - I practise wargaming and spray most of my figures with a spray primer and base colour, and I wait 'til I have a few and spray themall at the same time -  when all done I invert the can and a 2 second burst as advised by the manufacturer does the job.  At the moment I'm using a 400ml can of primer/filler which is quite viscous and have had perhaps 30 to 40 short sessions of about 2 mins length over the last couple of days, used propellant to blow out the nozzle after use and I still have plenty of it left, more than enough to use up the last bit of paint.

I'm interested in your descrition of cans that spray paint when upside down, I've not come across those in the UK, how do they pick up the paint when in the upright position?

stay safe and healthy,

TerryD


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 31, 2021)

terryd said:


> I'm interested in your descrition of cans that spray paint when upside down, I've not come across those in the UK, how do they pick up the paint when in the upright position?
> 
> stay safe and healthy,
> 
> TerryD




Thanks Terry
Of course, the  paint can nozzles have changed to give a better spray pattern


----------



## Rocket Man (Mar 31, 2021)

I have noticed Rustoleum spray cans have enough paint in the pickup tube to spray paint for 15 seconds with the can upside down.

I have saved empty cans that still have propellant to be used for cleaning out spray caps from other cans but this leaves a lot of paint inside the spray pickup tube that was never sprayed out with the can upside down.

If a used can that has a clean spray cap but paint was left in the pickup tube, is left on the shelf for a year it often plugs up and will never spray again.

I think it is important to hold can upside down spray for 15 seconds until pickup tube and spray cap are both cleaned out.  It is better to waste 15 seconds of paint than to loose the whole can of paint.

My work shop is not heated we have 15°F winter weather.  I have also learned to take cold spray cans into the house to warm up 1 day before using the spray can.  Sometimes I put spray cans in a pan of very warm water for 1 hour to warm up the paint.  Warm paint is thinner when shaking the can paint mixes much better.  If there are blobs of unmixed paint in the can the blobs will plug up the sprayer.


----------



## kwoodhands (Mar 31, 2021)

I also remove caps and put them in a jar of acetone.


----------



## JimDobson (Mar 31, 2021)

kwoodhands said:


> I also remove caps and put them in a jar of acetone.



For me my method is just easier because the nozzle is cleaned immediately and put back loose inside the can lid. I have so many different cans being used often and from different mamufacturers and they all have different nozzle's (even same brands) it saves me having to hunt for the correct nozzle.


----------



## Ed T (Apr 1, 2021)

I have found that the little "straw" that is on cans of brake cleaner is a good fit for the valve side of the spray can button. I clean out the paint by removing the button and spraying brake cleaner through the nozzle. I also try to get out any paint that is down in the hollow valve stem. IMHO, any paint that is on the atmosphere side of the valve is going to be a problem eventually. The old style cans that you could clear by inverting were much easier to live with, but the new ones that will spray in any position are a PITA for those of us who don't use up the whole can. On paying jobs I seldom use a partial can because I can't count on it working and I can't afford to spend half an hour messing around with a clogged spray can. I have also associated clogging with inadequate shaking. I generally shake the can for longer than the suggested two minutes especially if it has been sitting for a long time. Works for me. YMMV


----------



## JimDobson (Apr 1, 2021)

G'day Ed, so far I've never had a problem with the valve getting clogged but your hint of using the straw that comes with cans of cleaner type contents and that it fits down the valve is a good idea and double insurance that you'll get to use all the spray cans contents.


----------



## Ed T (Apr 1, 2021)

Jim et al,
    Just to clarify, I don't think I have ever had the valve itself clog from paint. However, depending somewhat on the kind of paint, I have had what I feel was dried paint inside the valve stem come loose from the action of the solvent in the new paint coming through the valve. This material is transferred to the spray orifice by the flow of fresh paint and instant clog results. The symptom is spraying starts out OK and abruptly stops before you're finished. As a side note to using the brake cleaner, I think the pressure of the brake cleaner that I have is higher than the pressure in the spray cans I have so, sometimes, it can blow out a clog that the paint can itself cannot do. Wear glasses or a face shield with the brake cleaner. It tends to go in unexpected directions.


----------



## JimDobson (Apr 1, 2021)

G'day Ed, I like using the turps through one of those pipette things. I try my best these days to limit my skin exposure to all the nasties like thinners, brake cleaner etc etc. Some people have mentioned using thing wire like music wire to unclog blocked nozzles. I've never had any success with that method as even a slight deformation of the nozzles I've ended up getting blobs of paint instead of the fine mist.


----------

